# Does my pigeon need a friend?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

So I've had my pigeon for about a little over a month now. He has grown to be very attached to me and everyone in my family, following us everywhere and always wanting cuddles. This is really cute but I'm worried if it's too much and he might need a friend? He was a racing pigeon for 8 years so I'm sure he is used to having other pigeons around.
My question is, we have no idea if he is a boy or a girl...so if he is a boy and the pigeon we get is a girl, how do we stop them from having babies?
Do you replace the eggs and is that actually hurting the babies in the eggs? I would kind of feel bad. I just want advice. Thanks


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

well the way i tell my pigeons one from the other is the way they act their chest feathers always puff and if they need a mate they make this coo-ing sound which is their mating call


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

the males will dance and spin for the hen, as far as the puffing both males and female do that, and coo for their mates. the male does most of the spinning tho and drags his tail behind him as he fallows the hen. when he is ready to nest he will " drive " the hen to the nest sometimes agressively pecking at her. does he do this? and picture would on here would be good so we can see him / her. when you get a mate for him / her keep them in seperate cages so they don't fight but close enough so they can see each other and get used to each other. in about a week or 2 maybe 3 let one out first then the other. they may fight a little at first just keep an eye on them. when nesting starts they will lay eggs 10 days after mating( the first one) second egg in 48 hr, you can replace them with fake eggs and they will sit them out for the 17 to 20 days it would take for them to hatch, then they will start nesting again. a good way to tell male from females the hens are a bit smaller, more pretty in the face and a smaller rounder head, the males are more bigger, a "mean" eye, and more muscular with a more flatter head.
good luck and i am sure more people will be on to advise you as well.


----------



## PigeonAmateur (Aug 25, 2011)

From basic knowledge from my father (used to breed pigeons when he was 11, now 45.. ):

Males often have a greyish part above their beak when connecting to the head. Females have it normally a baby pink. It's just above the nostrils on the beak and it's not that small. That's the basic way of telling it. If it's white or any other colour then the pigeon is sick, which is a bad sign.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

PigeonAmateur said:


> From basic knowledge from my father (used to breed pigeons when he was 11, now 45.. ):
> 
> Males often have a greyish part above their beak when connecting to the head. Females have it normally a baby pink. It's just above the nostrils on the beak and it's not that small. That's the basic way of telling it. If it's white or any other colour then the pigeon is sick, which is a bad sign.


really?? because i have both males and females with white wattles..and they are not sick and a few of my females wattles are big like the males so.. i wouldn't go by that advise...


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys  Well I got my answer tonight on whether she is a boy or a girl! She has laid an egg!
I always referred to her as a 'he'...I guess that will have to change.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

your welcome, good luck on your pigeon


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> Thanks for the responses guys  Well I got my answer tonight on whether she is a boy or a girl! She has laid an egg!
> I always referred to her as a 'he'...I guess that will have to change.


the cuddling probably stimulated her to lay..so if she has you she may not even need another pigeon. unless you just want one. two hens work well also..so what ever pigeon male or female you pick to be her companion will work. the only thing is if you get a male the eggs will or can be fertile, but then you would use your fake eggs as said. when you change out the eggs from the time they are laid they are no more than a chicken's egg you eat for breakfast at that point, so don't feel bad..lol.. it has to happen or you would have pigeons coming out your ears in no time.. it is called hatch control.


----------

